# VMR wheel offset



## charlied8 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys I'm looking into buying some VMR VB3 wheels for my 06 gto and I am not sure which offset to get to avoid strut rub and what not. The wheels I want are:
Front: 18x8.5 (20mm or 40mm offset)
Rear: 18x9.5 (22, 33, or 45mm offset)

which offset should i get to avoid strut rub up front? my car is not lowered and has no fender rolling done but I am prepared to roll the fenders if needed. Let me know if you have any insight on this..thanks

Velocity Motoring -- Wheels


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

40mm (6.3 in. Back Space) for 8.5 in wide for the front will work, since the
stock 8 in. has a 6.47 in. Back Space.
45mm (7.0 in. Back Space) will work on the 9.5 in. rear but will need fender rolling with
just about an width tire. 50mm (7.2 in. Back Space) would be best.

I have the 8.5 in 40mm and 9.5 in 45mm on my 05. The fronts stick out a little
with 245/40/18 tires, but don't rub.
The rears are 285/30/19 and they rubbed the outside fender lip. I rolled them
and they would still rub a little on a hard bump, but only slightly.
I first installed Drag Bags, and they cured the rub, but I didn't
like the ride feeling. I then installed Pedders 5/16 in. Raised Drag Springs
and no more rubbing and the ride is good and firm.
(I also installed a Hotchkis Sway Bar Set set in the middle settings)

Larry


----------



## charlied8 (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright thank you so much, Larry. That helped alot so hopefully I'll get those wheels ordered and have pictures up soon.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

if your going 9.5 in the rear get a 60mm to 64 mm offset and you wont have to do anything get ahold oh danny at coat to coast customs in broward county fl tell him jeremy little sent you


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

740tank said:


> if your going 9.5 in the rear get a *60mm to 64 mm *offset and you wont have to do anything get ahold oh danny at coat to coast customs in broward county fl tell him jeremy little sent you


That is way too much offset. At 9.5 on the rear, 55mm will be more than enough depending on the section width of the tire. When I put my '93 Corvette wheels on with a 56mm offset, the tires barely rub the inside of the wheel well with the MT E/T Streets (275/40).


----------



## charlied8 (Mar 23, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> That is way too much offset. At 9.5 on the rear, 55mm will be more than enough depending on the section width of the tire. When I put my '93 Corvette wheels on with a 56mm offset, the tires barely rub the inside of the wheel well with the MT E/T Streets (275/40).


So do you think I should go with the 33mm or 45mm offset on the 9.5" in the back?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

45 will be ok but you'll need to roll the fenders a little.


----------



## dane5331 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the 45mm offset VMR's on mine and when it was not lowered I did not need to roll the fenders, I was on 275/35/18 bfg's

Lower it a little and then it will be a good idea to roll the fenders


----------

